# Surfsie & Freeport beaches



## Cmate (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys,

I was looking to take the kids camping on the beach in Freeport Sat night after a day on the water. I was wondering if anyone has been on the beach lately and give me an idea of how the sea weed scenario currently is.

Last year we packed up for camping, took the drive, and we were surprised at the amount of sea weed. It was so the thick the kids could not walk to the waters edge.

Thanks for the help


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Last weekend there was some weed on the beach but wasnt too bad I saw several cars parked for the night. Id get some wood for a nice fire and bug spray is a MUST


----------

